# Maximizing SDC Benefits: Union Of Concerned Scientists



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

https://www.ucsusa.org/clean-vehicles/principles-self-driving-cars#.XGHSCxpOmf0
*Science for a healthy planet and safer world*










https://www.ucsusa.org/clean-vehicles/principles-self-driving-cars#.XGHSCxpOmf0


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Must be an Emotional seesaw for the anti technology crowd.
It’s a Shame, a dirty dirty shame


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

The problem is that SDC's are a fraud.

*https://uberpeople.net/threads/self-driving-cars-are-a-fraud.306087/*


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Like I said
Must be an Emotional seesaw for U anti technology crowd.

POTUS got your back, 
signs
*executive order to spur US investment in artificial intelligence*

Something for u:

Automation. Agencies will be asked to prepare workers (uber Drivers) for changes to the job market caused by new technology (SDC) with the creation of fellowships and apprenticeships.(walmart associate)
https://www.theverge.com/2019/2/11/...ve-trump-administration-funding-research-data


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Like I said
> Must be an Emotional seesaw for U anti technology crowd.
> 
> POTUS got your back,
> ...


LOL

Thanks for the joke!!

"Vague and includes no new funding."


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

goneubering said:


> LOL
> 
> Thanks for the joke!!
> 
> "Vague and includes no new funding."


.....appropriate since the working poor don't contribute to the tax rolls
while only taking funds through the numerous entitlement programs


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Maybe a simplified explanation of SDC help those afraid of the future.
See that toon car drive itself?
Nothing to be afraid of
Other than A. safer roads
B. Less human error fatalities 
C. cheap cheap fares

A win win for the thinking crowd


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> .....appropriate since the working poor don't contribute to the tax rolls
> while only taking funds through the numerous entitlement programs


Tax the rich, make them pay more so others can do less. Socialism is already here, we need to cut this weed out before it grows into something that can't be managed.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Currently, there are Too many low skill workers. Today’s generations are a lost cause. Throwing good money After bad. Let them die out dust to dust.

The Good News, The Future: We need to educate subsequent generations with skills and professions and keep the “low skill menial labor work force” to a MINIMUM Especially since many (Most) of those menial jobs will be done by Artificial Intelligence. From cashiers & warehouse workers to drivers & bank tellers and everything in between.

This should cut back the need for working poor entitlement programs which so many uber drivers now abuse


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Currently, there are Too many low skill workers. Today's generations are a lost cause. Throwing good money After bad. Let them die out dust to dust.
> 
> The Good News, The Future: We need to educate subsequent generations with skills and professions and keep the "low skill menial labor work force" to a MINIMUM Especially since many (Most) of those menial jobs will be done by Artificial Intelligence. From cashiers & warehouse workers to drivers & bank tellers and everything in between.
> 
> This should cut back the need for working poor entitlement programs which so many uber drivers now abuse


someone's been reading too much Karl Marx and George Orwell propaganda


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> someone's been reading too much Karl Marx and George Orwell propaganda


.......said the supplemental healthcare recipient


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> .......said the supplemental healthcare recipient


and you wonder why you keep getting banned, tomato

all you do is insult people and make wild claims with nothing to back them up


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Greg, Banned?


lol when did I say the word "greg" ? You just admitted either that you are greg yourself or you really do work with him and are posting from the same company exactly as it's been alleged !!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Ur not fooling anyone Tomato Greg. @iheartuber and @goneubering ratted U out
> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:For a slice of pizza :whistling::whistling::whistling:


oops, it's too late, you can't play that card anymore, greg/tomato we all know it's you


----------

